# Lakers sign Smush Parker



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

Emplay was right about Bynum, Turiaf and Wafer, so I'll trust him here. It looks like Wafer, Smush and Profit will all be battling it out in training camp to make the roster.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dont know much about smush other than what ive read, and i've heard good things


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

.


> it is not clear if Parker's contract is guaranteed


.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

is wafer already on the team 100%?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> ..


Yep. Like I said, he'll be fighting with Wafer and Profit to make the team.

Man, what great names we have on this team right now.

Kobe
Kwame
Von Wafer
Profit
Smush
Slava
Sasha
Vlade

Half of our lineup sounds like a Japanese menu and the other half sounds like Russia's figure skating team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

:laugh:


Damian Necronamous said:


> Yep. Like I said, he'll be fighting with Wafer and Profit to make the team.
> 
> Man, what great names we have on this team right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Won't Bobbitt still be under contract?


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Won't Bobbitt still be under contract?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASE NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!1 :naughty: :hurl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bobbit is still under contract but it's not guaranteed for this season.

Smush's real name is William by the way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will call him Bill Parker this season.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will call him Bill Parker this season.


Well...with the Diet gone...I'll call him "Parallel Parker" :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh: , o u laker bakers make me laugh...I dont know what that means,, but i am a laker baker thats for sure


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smush is the same playground baller he was at Newtown. He'll never be worth much in the NBA, but fans will always think signing him means something.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Sign William "Smush" Parker










EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Aug. 2 -- The Los Angeles Lakers have signed guard William “Smush” Parker, it was announced today. Per team policy terms of the agreement were not released.

Parker, a two-year NBA veteran, began his career with the Cleveland Cavaliers who signed him as a free agent prior to the start of the 2002-03 season. As a rookie with the Cavaliers, Parker averaged 6.2 points, 1.8 rebounds and 2.5 assists in 66 games. In 2003-04, Parker played in the FIBA Europe League with Aris Thessaloniki (Greece). During the 2004-05 season Parker played with the Detroit Pistons and the Phoenix Suns where he averaged 3.0 points in a combined eleven games played.

For his career, the 6-4 guard out of Fordham University has averages of 5.6 points, 1.6 rebounds, and 2.2 assists in 82 games.

Most recently, Parker was a member of the 2005 Lakers Summer Pro League entry in Long Beach where he played in all eight games and averaged 10.9 points and 3.4 assists in 27.0 minutes.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We seems to be having lots of guards. Hmmm.. Good for trade in Feb '06?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ok?


----------

